# Access denied to my account on website



## JayElDee (5 mo ago)

First post here. My name is John and I live in New Orleans. I ordered a Model Y long range back in October '21, white/black, and await delivery. The latest EDD is sometime between late September and mid October.
I try to access the tesla website on both my desktop, Mac 12.5.1, as well as on my Samsung Note 9.
When I try to access my account on the desktop I get:
*Access Denied*
You don't have permission to access "http://auth.tesla.com/oauth2/v1/authorize?" on this server.
Reference #18.27784017.1660947872.456dfe06
I have cleared cookies and cache, same issue.
This only occurs on this website, no others.
I can get on with my phone. This has been going on for months with the RARE exception of actually getting in. I've tried it with my VPN on as well as turned off, same behavior.
Any ideas on how to resolve would be appreciated. I searched for answers and see remedies for Windows, but not for Mac.
TIA


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's strange. I'm not seeing that issue.

The other thing to try is to use Incognito Mode (or the equivalent for the browser you use) and see if you still have that issue. If that works, then I would suspect that some browser extension that you have installed is interfering.


----------



## JayElDee (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestion, but that didn't work. I tried Chrome, Firefox and safari, all the same access denied. I tried turning off the ad blocker, turing off the vpn, orivate (incognito) mode, clearing the cache, etc. I can get in on my smartphone, so I guess, at least for the time being, that will be my access.
Thanks again


----------

